# Band recommendation: Railyard Ghosts



## johnny possum (Nov 19, 2016)

Band of kid 'bos with all kinds of folk instruments and some of the most beautiful songwriting this side of the river. Strongly recommend to anyone into folk punk, blackened folk, thrashgrass, whatever the hell you wanna call it.


----------



## BobbinGoblin (Nov 20, 2016)

Yes! Sexy flailers! This album is so deeply amazing.


----------



## johnny possum (Nov 21, 2016)

BobbinGoblin said:


> Yes! Sexy flailers! This album is so deeply amazing.


i agree, its my fav by them


----------



## Bizarre Odor (Nov 21, 2016)

The mainstays in this band are hardly 'kid's anymore haha.


----------



## Pikey Pete (Nov 22, 2016)

Dude fuck yah they are sick been listening to them for a year now. El Paso is my shit. Fucking folk punk jug band


----------



## PIE (Nov 24, 2016)

Yes RG is a great band. Wicked notes.


Sent from my iPhone using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## crow (Dec 8, 2016)

love to RYG
got their T.U. 63 album

loads of talent


----------



## AlwaysLost (Jun 1, 2017)

This is their best IMHO...the Banjo player with the trucker hat is in a major band now. Can't remember which.


----------

